# Awonga/Gladstone



## JD (Jul 2, 2006)

Anyone else thought of a trip to Awonga dam to chase some Barra? Nothing definite in mind, just an idea. I've caught a 107cm from a tinnie up there, but from the kayak would be a hoot.
John


----------



## fishnship (Oct 25, 2006)

JD,
I live near Gladstone, have recently purchased a Hobie Outback and would be keen to fish with some other kayakers at Awoonga Dam. None of my mates have a fishing Kayak so haven't been out there to fish for Barra yet. Happy to be involved if you and others turn up for a fish.
Cheers


----------



## Jake (Sep 23, 2005)

We'll be heading up there at the end of Nov.
Might be able to meet up with one of you guys.
Cheers,
Jake


----------

